
The Decentralized Social Network - A Nerd's Wet Dream - Curtis McHale - curtismch
http://curtismchale.ca/2012/09/25/the-decentralized-social-network-a-nerds-wet-dream/
======
wmf
Does not mention OStatus; flagged.

